# Oh no Frosty!



## Megaloo (Dec 13, 2007)

Snowmen these days...I never!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 13, 2007)

Sigh...further illustration of the disregard for the value of accurate history and truth in contemporary American culture and entertainment. Everyone knows Frosty had a _button_ nose!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 13, 2007)

Me Died Blue said:


> Sigh...further illustration of the disregard for the value of accurate history and truth in contemporary American culture and entertainment. Everyone knows Frosty had a _button_ nose!



 A clear violation of the RPF (Regulative Principle of Frosty).


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Dec 13, 2007)

Megaloo said:


> Snowmen these days...I never!




 Nice one. Imagine someone picking their nose in the middle of a shop...what bad manners.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 13, 2007)

Where is the corncob pipe? He needs to move over to the left a little more and I will join in the picking.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Dec 13, 2007)




----------



## Augusta (Dec 13, 2007)

SemperFideles said:


> Me Died Blue said:
> 
> 
> > Sigh...further illustration of the disregard for the value of accurate history and truth in contemporary American culture and entertainment. Everyone knows Frosty had a _button_ nose!
> ...


----------



## jaybird0827 (Dec 13, 2007)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Where is the corncob pipe? He needs to move over to the left a little more and I will join in the picking.


 
He had to leave it in the car. The supermarket is a no-smoking establishment.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 13, 2007)

jaybird0827 said:


> PuritanCovenanter said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the corncob pipe? He needs to move over to the left a little more and I will join in the picking.
> ...



Communistic policies. Well, that might not be true. I bet they can still smoke in their grocery stores.


----------

